# bayer schering primobolan turkey



## The Doctor (Jul 26, 2010)

right first post lads lookin for sum specialised help so where better to ask then here. in turkey at the moment in side near antalya. done a lot and i mean alot of research into this turkish primobolan with regards to genuine fakes.

now heres my dilemma ive been to about 7 pharmacies so far. first pharmacy pulled out the old non bayer schering only primobolan which from what ive read is unusual to find now as bayer and schering merged over a year ago. so not guna bother with that. the next 5 pharmacies all sold the new bayer schering style had all the usual signs of them being real i.e. slanted angle cuts to the flaps, lot number starting with 9 and son kull ta being 5 years later in 2014. they all also carried the new style turkish security square which has been printed at one end of the box. now apparently this security system only came in 2010 this year. so theoritically if primobolan lasts 5 years then the expiration date should say 2015!? Coould someone please help me on this? all the sides of the boes were printed too not stamped like the old style which makes sense really as every single box has a unique code which one pharmacist showed me on his system allows each box to be scanned once and once only. if its scanned twice then a message appears stating its fake, or thats what it seemed as it was quite hard to communicate lol.

finally the las pharmacy whcih has caused my concern as up untill now it al seemed genuine. pharmacy number 7 pulled out bayer schering primo BUT unlike any of the other 5 ive described above. his did not carry the new security square seal thing on any of the boes however it also looked very real and the sides of the boxes were stamped in not printed on. so the lot number and son kull ta and price in TL was physically imprinted by a machine. which is unusual for a scammer to do due to the cost from what ive heard on the net.

i know this is a long read but im hoping an experienced member will see this and shed sum light on it.

the schering bayer wth the security square is exactly the same as what a member on here posted up think his name was makavelithug and he confirmed it was genuine. i know that kind of answers my question but its pharmacy number 7 thats thrown me off plus the expiration date supposedly being 5 years from manufacture and all the 2010 production stuff saying 2014..... :confused1:

The Doc

p.s. sorry for no pics tried takin sum but camera jus isnt clear enough.


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 26, 2010)

bump this up.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

With all this fake stuff in pharmacy's abroad i'd rather take my chances with UGL stuff bought at home.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Just back from turkey.

The gold stickers on the side are real items.

Ie like the vodka and cigarettes etc..

The 5 year stamp thing doesn't mean the product should last five years. It means after five years tht product cannot be sold unless it has been re check and a new stamp issued..

So anything with the gold stamp over the lid, opening over box etc is legit..

Had a big in depth talk with a local Turk about it ..

Unfortunately I couldn't get any aaa over there as I went with the misus  gutted!!


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 26, 2010)

where abouts in turkey were u herc? and i havent seen a gold seal over anything over here at all. im in side near antalya. ive never heard nor seen any boxes of bayer schering primobolan with a gold sticker on or any sticker for that matter.

to be quite honest im now starting to wonder whether this regard towards turkish pharmacys carryin 90% fake gear is just a rumour as just about everything ive seen primo wise looks legit. would jus like sum insider knowledge or sum sort of confirmation before i depart with my money lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I was in Hisaronou last month, gear was no cheaper and choice very limited. Decided it wasnt worth the risk of it being confiscated and the sh*t that comes with it.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Primo is toss anyway....come back home and use Mast


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 26, 2010)

This is quite a delayed post I know but ive been off the scene and extremely busy and havent actually trained for 5 months!! I know terrible first time ive had off in about 4 years part from the odd week or so. Anyway heres my haul. I got 50 of these amps and would like to know any experts opinion. Havent tried anything, saving for a rainy day. Thought id get them while I had the chance. Im sure there legit, but always worth a second opinion from people with experience.

http://img19.imageshack.us/g/img0245ws.jpg


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

All g2g mate, im sitting next to the same gear i got a while back, IMO primo isnt great, way to expensive and yeilds virtually zero gains unless ran at +1g/week.

x2 on Peaheads comment, Run mast at 600mg/week, cheaper, better gains.

But you have the new Bayer primo.


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm very acne prone and have had to go on accutane 2.5 years ago and I'd never taken gear then either. The acne was cystic and I got terrible bacne. The accutane cleared it up completely. I get the odd 1 behind my ears and on my neck but nothing like I used too. I have dabbled with sum anavar for 6 weeks at 30mg and saw gains but I had to cum off after 4 weeks as my alt levels rocketed to about 576!!!! Supposed to be 0-40! I was ****ting myself thinking I had hep c or something. Got tested and was clear. Came off the var that day and within 4 weeks it dropped to 379 then 4 weeks later 62. Just goes to prove you shud get regular bloods done especially if on orals. And yes it was definitely var as I had the constant pumps and increased strength levels. It definitely wasn't oxymethelone or anything. Which is very shocking stats if u consider anavar is supposed to be one of the lightest orals on the liver. I impellers of ppl who pop off dbol and naps And drink at the same time and don't get bloods done. One word.....Morons! And yes I was alcohol free for the full cycle and hammering the milk thistle.

Well gone off on a tangent there but I will be very cautious if I do decide to use any if this stuff in the future. Been training natural for about 4 years since I was 17. I'm 22 now and this primo doesn't go off for another 4 years so might dip into it in a couple years time. may aswell get as much gains naturally as possible. Wud love to try summit like test e but scared that my acne wud cum back. The anavar didn't give me any to b honest which was my main reason for using and I wanted keepable gains not just water retention. So think primo will b next tho as I don't wanna dive in at the deep end and regret it by getting covered in boils etc.

I've read tonnes of threads and I know everyones different but wud b interesting to hear your views and experience on aas and acne?


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

Im not aware of any comfirmed fake *bayer* schering primos as of yet


----------



## dandido (Apr 6, 2011)

hey guys,

i just came across your forum, great topic. I will be going to antalya soon. Now i have heard that if you would want to buy primo over the counter you would have had to order it to be made about a week earlier. is that right? or is it just so that you walk in empty handed and you walk out with primo?

thanks mates


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 26, 2010)

walk in empty handed and walk out. depends on stock though.


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

Don't know of this will be of any use but I got this test e off the doc yesterday made by bayer schering

http://img839.imageshack.us/i/imageefd.jpg


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

test e does give me acne, nearly not worth me doing it! i'm on genuine bayer primo at the mo, got it from eygpt, you need at least 800 ew for 14 weeks in my opinion.

i'm on test e 500 ew/ primo 500 ew and tren 300 ew, the tren is the only thing i'm feeling.


----------



## riloal (Aug 12, 2011)

The doctor, i have the same primo http://img19.imageshack.us/g/img0245ws.jpg as this. Have you used it? Is it real primo? How are the results? Thanks


----------

